# Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?



## freezy94 (5. Oktober 2014)

*Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte heute Ubuntu (x64) installieren [EDIT: Aktuellste LTS-Version von der offiziellen Website].
Die Installation soll mittels USB-Stick erfolgen (dieser klappt einwandfrei).

Sobald ich vom Boot-Menü den Stick auswähle lande ich in einer Auswahl,
ob ich Ubuntu installieren oder testen möchte. Egal was ich auswähle,
das Bild wird einfach schwarz und es tut sich rein gar nichts und ich weiß
langsam echt nicht mehr weiter. Liegt hier eventuell ein Hardwareproblem
vor?

Hier mal meine Hardware:
Intel Core i5 3570K (klappt mit und ohne OC nicht)
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 SLI
Seagate.Barracuda 1000 GB Festplatte
LG DVD-Brenner
W-Lan Karte (ASUS PCE-N15)
8 GB Corsair Vengeance Black 1600 MHz (klappt mit und ohne OC nicht)

Bitte um Hilfe, woran es liegen könnte. Bin Linux-Neuling. 

Dankeschön im Voraus.


----------



## Octabus (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*

Du könntest Memtest86 darüber laufen lassen und deine Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen. Mehr kann ich dir gerade auch nicht sagen.


----------



## freezy94 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*



Octabus schrieb:


> Du könntest Memtest86 darüber laufen lassen und deine Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen. Mehr kann ich dir gerade auch nicht sagen.


 
Die Hardware funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Octabus (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*

Bin jetzt zwar auch nicht der Installationsprofi, aber wenn die Hardware einwandfrei funktioniert, kann es wohl nur ein Softwareproblem sein. Versuche es mit einem DVD-Abbild oder einer anderen Distribution. Windows läuft nebenbei parallel?


----------



## S754 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*

Ich tippe auf das SLI, Linux kann damit vielleicht nicht so gut umgehen. Bau mal die zweite Karte aus und probier es nochmal. Würde dafür sprechen, wenn der Bildschirm nur schwarz wird, der PC aber normal weiterläuft.


----------



## Manfred_89 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*



Octabus schrieb:


> Bin jetzt zwar auch nicht der Installationsprofi, aber wenn die Hardware einwandfrei funktioniert, kann es wohl nur ein Softwareproblem sein. Versuche es mit einem DVD-Abbild oder einer anderen Distribution. Windows läuft nebenbei parallel?


 
Ubuntu würde ich an deiner Stelle niemals nehmen. *Nimm lieber Cent OS 7 (64 Bit) oder Open Suse*


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*



S754 schrieb:


> Bau mal die zweite Karte aus und probier es nochmal.


 Oder nach dem schwarzen Bildschirm diesen der Reihe nach an allen Anschlüssen der beiden Karten testen. Was sicher etwas aufwendiger ist und vllt. sogar an den Kabeln scheitert, aber Du kannst die zweite Karte evtl. drin lassen.


----------



## Jimini (5. Oktober 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ubuntu würde ich an deiner Stelle niemals nehmen.


Warum? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## freezy94 (5. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Nachrichten.

Ich habe derzeit noch Windows auf der Platte, was jedoch kein Problem darstellen dürfte, ging ja sonst auch mit dem parallelen installieren.
Ich habe die Anschlüsse beider Grafikkarten durchprobiert und dort erschien mir leider auch kein Bild. Ich hatte jedoch bei 12.04 schon mal
Ubuntu versucht, das ging damals trotz SLI einwandfrei. Nach dem Ausbau brachte es jedoch keine Besserung... 

Noch jemand eine Idee? Hatte früher mal das Problem, als ich noch eine andere WLAN Karte hatte, dass diese das System einfror.
Hatte ich damals auf unkonventionellen Wegen gelöst bekommen. Die neue Karte soll aber wohl Linux unterstützen.

@Manfred_89: Welche Distribution die Richtige ist - das liegt am Endnutzer.


UPDATE: Ich habe gerade eine 11er Version von Ubuntu ausprobiert und dort kann ich es tatsächlich installieren (gerade dabei).
Hoffentlich klappt dann auch noch das Update.

In der letzten Version konnte ich gerade bis zum Desktop booten und wollte es von dort installieren, dann kam dieses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem 2. Bild erkennt man, dass ich keine Taskleiste bekomme?!


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*

Vllt. erstmal im BIOS alles an Controllern ausschalten, was nicht zur Installation benötigt wird. Hast Du eine PS/2-Tastatur für die Installation ?


----------



## freezy94 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Linux-Installation hängt sich auf! Hardwareproblem?*



mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. erstmal im BIOS alles an Controllern ausschalten, was nicht zur Installation benötigt wird. Hast Du eine PS/2-Tastatur für die Installation ?


 
Ja, die besitze ich. Die 11er Version konnte ich nun erfolgreich installieren.
Leider bekomme ich nur max. 200 kb/s als Download rein, was stolze 1.60 MB/s
zu wenig ist... Den Chipsatztreiber habe ich schon aktualisiert, das ergab aber
auch keine Besserung - genau so wenig, wenn ich via Lan ins Internet gehe...


----------



## joessli (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo freezy
Hatte das Problem auch bei der Installation mit einer NVIDIA Karte. 
Bei mir hat es geholfen, wenn ich bei der Installation die Option NoModeset aktiviert habe. 
Siehe hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1273...n-a-computer-with-a-nvidia-geforce-gtx-550-ti

Gruss joessli


----------

